# Scouts, are they worth it?



## Ellevild (Jun 30, 2011)

After the release of 6th edition, I have been looking for new troops choices as I can see some possibilities in both tacts and scouts now. I am running lists with stormraven(s), death company, dread, assault marines, whirlwind, sternguard, corbulo and I am thinking of allying with Crimson fist, bringing Kantor to the battle.

In that occasion I read the rules of Telion and became very interested in scouts. I have no experience with them, so if any of you out there have been running them, I would appreciate tips, uses, etc. 

Would I be better off to bring another dread instead? Or attack bikes? Assault marines in a razor?

I should say that I am mostly facing a ork horde army with alot of trukks, a tyranid army with tervigons/trygons and a chaos deamon army.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If you're only using them as Allies, then there's only really one role for them - objective campers. 
Set them up with Sniper Rifles and Camo Cloaks, and then upgrade them with a Missile Launcher and Tellion. However, you mentioned Kantor and Crimson Fists, so I hope you're including a Sternguard squad in your Allies detachment too.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are expecting scouts to make an impact on the game you'll likely be disapointed: as spanner says they are good at holding objectives, but they do very little actual damage.

I would either take a min unit with camo cloaks and snipers (wouldn't even bother with telion or a heavy weapon) to hold an objective or take a unit with shotguns and powerfist in a storm and use them to mop up enemy units, take out vehicle (PF and krak is a nasty combo) or to just buzz around the battlefield being annoying and then take objectives late in the game (the storm moving <30" a turn means it can get almost anywhere)... though if you do the last of these starting in reserve is probably a good plan.


----------



## Ellevild (Jun 30, 2011)

Definately include sternguard as allies! I think they are one of the best units in the game, and making them scoring in 6th is vital with all the objective games.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A drop pod, 10 sternguard and kantor must be one of the most effective allies detachments you can take. Nasty on offense, can counter almost anything (especially if you tool them up with the right combis) but at the same time is great counter-offensive and can split to make 2 scoring units.

Only downside is it is a bit run of the mill... not exactly an unusual sight (from someone who loves to take units/armies based on never having seen them).


----------



## Ellevild (Jun 30, 2011)

I will give them a drop pod, and I just saw that the regular SM pod is 12 and for some reason the BA is 10 models...? I didnt think I could do combat squads if Kantor was there because of 11 models, but now I can. Super.

Well it seems that scouts are the allied troop choice if I want to get kantor and sterns. 

But why not telion? Pretty cool stats, pretty good chance of taking out the hidden power claw and I save the camo cloaks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Basically, he's nice for his points, but it's the points that are the issue. For 50 points, you could instead get 3 Infernus Pistols etc etc. In short, it's spending excessive points on a unit that won't see much action and is only designed to camp an objective. That said, whenever I play vanilla SM, I always take him with my Scouts, as otherwise said squad does squat all the entire game.


----------



## Ellevild (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I will try Telion for a couple of games. I am only semi competitive anyway, and he brings a little flavour to the list:

CCCP (Blood_Angels)

HQ - 305
Reclusiarch (130)
Pedro Kantor (175)

Elites - 180
Brother Corbulo (105)

Sanguinary Priest (75)
bolt pistol; chainsword; jump pack.

Troops - 1.023
9 Sternguard Veterans (305)
+1 Space Marine Sergeant; 2× combi-flamer; 2× combi-melta.
• Drop Pod

9 Assault Marines (200)
+1 Space Marine Sergeant; 2× flamer; jump packs.

Death Company Dreadnought (135)
pair of blood talons (built-in heavy flamer).

4 Scouts (112)
Telion; 3× sniper rifle; missile launcher.

6 Death Company (145)
power fist.

4 Assault Marines (126)
+1 Space Marine Sergeant; flamer.
• Razorback w/HB: searchlight.

Heavy Support - 490
Stormraven Gunship (200)
twin-linked multi-melta; twin-linked plasma cannon.

Stormraven Gunship (200)
twin-linked multi-melta; twin linked ass can

Whirlwind (90)

1.998 points


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i play C:SM and i usually only take 2 squads of sniper scouts with cloaks & MLs because then i can bring more fun stuffs (like more terminators *nods*) theyve done very well for me this edition with the precision shots ruling, being able to target melta guns or sargents & the like is a definite advantage. the things you have to get used to though are BS3 (on the non-sargent!!!) which means that you will often be missing targets more often than usual when compared to tacticals.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Personally I love Scouts, especially Telion. He took on 5 Sanguinary Guard for 3 rounds, and even killed one. Gotta love WS 5 BS 6. 2 shots, Hits on a 2+, Wounds on a 4+, rending, and everything is a Precision Shot. And he gives a +1 to cover saves, which is great when talking about holding objectives. Totally worth the 50 points in my book. I never play a game without Scouts.


----------



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

Ellevild said:


> Troops - 1.023
> 9 Sternguard Veterans (305)
> +1 Space Marine Sergeant; 2× combi-flamer; 2× combi-melta.
> • Drop Pod


Kantor makes Sternguard scoring but they are still an elite choice, not troops.


----------



## merp141 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja'd by Tranx

Also for Sternguard; Moar kombi weapons!!! >=D

But not really. I don't know anything about BA but I'm assuming the list is good other than the Sternguard as a Troops Choice


----------



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a bit of a new player but I feel compelled to add my two cents to this topic.

I run a lower points list with a 10 man Tac, 5 man Stern and 5 Scouts. The Tacs/Sterns and the rest of my force do the heavy lifting as far as direct confrontation of enemy units, but my Scouts have yet to let me down. I kit them w/ snipers and an HB (HB because I like to make people roll dice, and the dice hate everyone), sometimes I give them camo cloaks, usually not even that. For 85pts they can camp a home objective and some games (when tactically expedient) I put them off on their own as a distraction. 

Two things I have noticed. Firstly, the Scouts always take a beating and keep on going; with or without the camo cloaks I have yet to have them destroyed and they have taken some intense focused fire. Secondly, they always seem to tag something important; from getting lucky kills and wounds on IC's to taking out heavy or special weapons, my Scouts have always delivered at least one good kill in a game, and they usually are good for a few less important kills on top of that. 

If your opponent takes them too seriously, then they spend a disproportionate amount of firepower trying to kill them. If your opponent ignores them, then the Scouts hold a position and pour death onto enemies. 

I think Telion is a bit spendy unless Scouts are a major part of your plan. In a more auxiliary role, I think dirt cheap scouts at either 75pts for 5 snipers or 85pts for 4 snipers and a heavy weapon is an extremely worthy addition to a force (granted that you can synergize them with the rest of your force). 

Low cost (check), Scoring (check), Force your enemy into a lose-lose decision (check), Good chance to kill something important (check). 

Don't expect the Scouts to carry you, but definitely count on them to carry their own weight.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

UltraTacSgt said:


> I like to make people roll dice, and the dice hate everyone


QFT


----------



## MisterH (Aug 14, 2012)

I think UltraTac and myself are on the same page. Scouts are great for a number of reasons, but they are a bit more specialized than your normal Tactical squad (go figure!). Personally, I've had great success running one 5 man squad with Shotguns and PF flying around in a Storm and one 10 man bolter squad Outflanking and causing general mayhem. 

With their lower BS and WS, they aren't the generalist powerhouse that a Tac squad is, but they'll get the job done. Scouts are great for filling in the cracks. Do you really want to waste sending a whole 10 man Tac squad to deal with that pesky Thunderfire cannon? Is there one Crisis Suit who is just harassing you endlessly? Send in the Scouts!

6th Edition has done nothing to decrease the importance of volume of fire, and scouts (particularly shotgunners) can sure make the enemy roll them dice.


----------



## merp141 (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't used scouts in about 2 years (the only thing they ever did was kill an avatar with their bolt pistols), but after having read this thread I have to say I'm going to give them another chance. Thanks for the new perspective there gentlemen! k:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I find it funny when I use DA scouts, and they go and take out a carnifex because my opponent doesn't realise they're WS4. Those scouts with BP/CCW hit as hard as an assault squad, and cost way less.


----------

